# Lowrider Bike Shop in San Jose



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Anyone know of a bike shop in San Jo? 

I need some 20"x 2.125 square edge white wall tire "SLICK" for my bike... I need to replace one of my tires cause it sucks!!

I want to pick one up tomorrow! 

heres what im looking for! 









http://www.bicycledesigner.com/defaulthome...Number%3D539104


----------



## chaunceysj (Mar 3, 2009)

uhh theres one off jackson fast cycle i think. they have lowrider parts, but they charge more money too. also in the flea market on barryessa theres a shop back there thats pretty good on parts.


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaunceysj_@Apr 1 2010, 11:55 PM~17073381
> *uhh theres one off jackson fast cycle i think. they have lowrider parts, but they charge more money too. also in the flea market on barryessa theres a shop back there thats pretty good on parts.
> *




is it this one? im checking out there website right now..  

http://www.fastbicycleshop.com/


----------



## chaunceysj (Mar 3, 2009)

yeah thats them. i know they have whitewalls i was just there the other day. not sure about a whitewall slick tho.. theres also some shops in the willow glen area that might have somethin. :dunno:


----------



## Latino66 (Apr 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 1 2010, 11:38 PM~17073294
> *Anyone know of a bike shop in San Jo?
> 
> I need some 20"x 2.125 square edge white wall tire "SLICK" for my bike... I need to replace one of my tires cause it sucks!!
> ...


think you in luck.. :biggrin: I just happened to pick 3 of em up fer a trike but decided to go with two wheeler Hit me up manana if you want . I'm in san jose and can save ya on shipping cost and all


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Latino66_@Apr 2 2010, 12:42 AM~17073554
> *think you in luck.. :biggrin:  I just happened to pick 3 of em up fer a trike but decided to go with two wheeler Hit me up manana if you want . I'm in san jose and can save ya on shipping cost and all   408-775-3804 eddie.
> *




 :thumbsup:


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

hey bro, can u take a pix of your tires.. i want to make sure they are the square SLICKS ones... thanks..


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

if anyone ever needs em i get for $10 a pop


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2010, 09:57 PM~17082131
> *if anyone ever needs em i get for $10 a pop
> *



post pix..i wanna see.. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 3 2010, 12:11 AM~17082255
> *post pix..i wanna see..  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i stock just reg 20"x1.75

can get these  

http://fnrco.com/catalog/item.php?id=5597&...3&keyword=38383


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2010, 10:21 PM~17082356
> *i stock just reg 20"x1.75
> 
> can get these
> ...



yeah those the ones i need in that link... how much shipped 94085


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 3 2010, 12:37 AM~17082451
> *yeah those the ones im need in that link... how much shipped 94085
> *


29 shipped take a week and a half


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

just took a pix of my tires


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

:tears: 









:tears:


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

post pics of the bike


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reynaldo866_@Apr 2 2010, 11:08 PM~17082628
> *post pics of the bike
> *



that's it right above!!


----------



## Reynaldo866 (Jul 25, 2009)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 3 2010, 12:27 AM~17082752
> *that's it right above!!
> *


you dont have any better ones


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 2 2010, 09:40 PM~17082470
> *29 shipped  take a week and a half
> *


That's total price for two?


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

I think "shorty fatz" Lowrider bike shop is in San jose?


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE_@Apr 3 2010, 12:20 PM~17085078
> *That's total price for two?
> *


----------



## SPROCKETS_MAGAZINE (Feb 16, 2009)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 3 2010, 10:07 AM~17085315
> *
> *


I want a pair!


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 3 2010, 11:07 AM~17085315
> *
> *



can u sell them in singles? i just need one. how much shipped to 94085


----------

